# L6.62 spooling for ViP722k



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Only from 129W for now:


```
PID=0859h
 DownloadID:19RC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L662:'L100'-'L661'
 L662:'L100'-'L661'
 New FW:'L662'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [4/4]
'1[0-8]1[0-2]'&'RM[KM].': 	{ViP722k} R0108800000-R0110014515 R0093193737-R0093193737
'1[0-8]3[0-2]'&'RM[KM].': 	{ViP722k} R0108800000-R0110014515 R0093193121-R0093193121
'1[0-8]1[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HNQ-S].':{ViP722k} R0084587207-R0092826000 R0084587823-R0084587823
'1[0-8]3[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HNQ-S].':{ViP722k} R0084587207-R0092826000 R0092546120-R0092546120
```


----------



## ifalcon (May 1, 2010)

I wish this would get pushed to my 722K. I was one of the original ones encountering the HMD1 audio issue with my Panny plasma since 661 was released.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got it last night, what is it supposed to do or fix?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
PID=0858h
 DownloadID:1ERC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L662:'L040'-'L661','BAA1'-'BAL1'
 L662:'L040'-'L661','BAA1'-'BAL1'
 New FW:'L662'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1[0-8]1[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
```
All covered ?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

L6.62 has fixed the freezing while erasing EHD bug that's been there for over a year, I still had it in L6.61.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

My 722k started acting weird - the EPG would disappear, and a complete lockup. So I took a look and 6.62 had been installed. I did the wonderful "pull the plug to reboot" and it is OK now.

But it really would be nice to know what these upgrades are supposed to change or fix....


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Got 6.62 about a week ago, and last night I was in the broadband network setup. There was an option greyed out for a wireless connection. This is the first I have seen this, perhaps Dish is preparing to release a wireless adapter??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slickshoes said:


> Got 6.62 about a week ago, and last night I was in the broadband network setup. There was an option greyed out for a wireless connection. This is the first I have seen this, *perhaps Dish is preparing to release a wireless adapter??*


I think you could use any WiFi adapter, if it in approved list.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

I got the update as well. Both receivers locked up the morning after the update completed. A simply plug out plug in reboot was needed. Both appear to be fine after the reboot.

If your 722k acts weird, check for the update to 6.62. If it upgraded, prepare to do a hard reboot to be on the safe side.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool - it covering only new 722k, perhaps require for upgrade to latest:


```
PID=0858h
 DownloadID: 21RC 
 Upgrading FW:
 L662 :'L040'-'L099'
 L662 :'L040'-'L099'
 New FW: 'L662'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-T].': {ViP722k}   R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-T].': {ViP722k}   R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

